# Aborted fetuses photo timeline



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It was agreed in GAA that it would be neat to have a thread for everyone to post their photos of aborted fetuses. That way we could learn what they look like/how big they are at different times during development. I'll compile them in order of how far along they were in gestation on this post.

Day 60-70








3 months (Day ~90)








Day 138
No teeth yet, otherwise fully developed 








Carried full term, but iodine deficient


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

There this one I found on Facebook, said to be about 60-70 days along.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh how cool (and sad) is that! Do you want like every single stage? What I mean is I have a pic of one 12 days early, so I mean it just looks like a normal kid


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Sure, post it!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

We had a doe abort at about 60 days and the fetus was living but only for about 10 minutes. We were all so sad that not one of us could take a picture of her :tears:. That same doe kidded 5 1/2 months later to a happy healthy doeling.
But sadly there are no pictures of little Rose(Yes we named the fetus).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So day 138


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

It didn't have any fur?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Man. This is definitely going to be a sad thread


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

maybe it can be stickied so people can find it whenever they have one?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Following.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Following too!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Goatzrule said:


> It didn't have any fur?


I have to laugh because that's what my husband asked too! But it did have hair and thinking back after he asked it did have short hair like it had maybe been clipped but it could have maybe felt like that because it was still wet ? I'm not sure I knew it was dead so just kinda pulled took a picture and cremated the little guy


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Was it missing anything?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just it's teeth, it just had tiny little bumps where the teeth should have been. I know it looks kinda odd huh? I think what it is is if you by its hips you will see a line, and I think it had the cord there and as it grew maybe broke it or she got butted and it broke


----------



## ZebAkers (Nov 29, 2016)

Following as well, this is a great idea. Sad thread, but will be really useful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is it the same pics are showing on others posts? Quite strange.
Everyone have the same exact pics?

It is sad to see this, after a bad kidding year, not sure if everyone will want to see this, but does show, the stage of what is happening within. Educational but sad.


----------



## ZebAkers (Nov 29, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> How is it the same pics are showing on others posts? Quite strange.
> Everyone have the same exact pics?
> 
> It is sad to see this, after a bad kidding year, not sure if everyone will want to see this, but does show, the stage of what is happening within. Educational but sad.


That confused me at first too, but I think Suzanne is compiling and labeling all pictures as they are posted, into sequential edits of her first post. So that a succinct chronological timeline can be compiled.

Great idea Suzanne! This could turn out to be a really informative resource if you collect enough images. I would really like to see the size and maturation of what is possibly developing inside of my Pygmy/ND mix right now (thinking around 120 days if she is pregnant)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It is truly sad, but I also like that any of my losses go to something gained. Even if it as simple as a picture so others can see and learn from. It's when they die and there is nothing at all gained that it really sucks. Don't get me wrong it never puts a smile on my face but stings a little less


----------



## SolidRockFarmTX (Apr 12, 2016)

Following! Excited to learn from this thread, not the most fun topic, but useful to be a good caretaker... My husband and I helped a doe with a premature kidding when we were farm sitting for our friends a couple weeks ago, and I wished I could have been able to tell more specifically what was going on instead of just instinctively going "that kid doesn't look right"...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Anyone else have photos?


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

Following! I hope I never have pictures to share in this thread, but if someone can learn from these sad experiences.....


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Not an abortion but his is what a kid looks like when born with an iodine deficiency looks like. Only had a heart, lungs and a brain


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is that the testicles? And they are super large?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey Jessica, do you have a photo of Xena's kids?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Have to agree that this is very sad but at the same time useful. Thank you to those willing to share for the greater good.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I don't but they were to term and totally normal. I'm kinda the sicko that has to check things over to make sure all was well :/


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

found this on facebook, said to be 3 months, was born with some full term kids. Took one breath


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Awe that's so sad!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

That one looks like the one my doe had. She was born alive and died 10 minutes later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sad.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Goatzrule said:


> found this on facebook, said to be 3 months, was born with some full term kids. Took one breath


So 3 months along?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww that one is sad :/ they all are but for some reason that one is really sad. Suzanne when you get done with this I would be interested in the final product you have!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

me two!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Anyone else have photos?


----------

